# Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)



## PRV6 (30. November 2009)

Servus miteinander, nachdem ich vergeblich den Herrn Google und die Suche im Forum zu Rat gezogen habe, Poste ich doch hier mal ein paar fragen.

Da wir es in erwägung ziehen im Sommer ne Woche nach Frankreich an die Tarn zum Fischen zu gehn sollte ich mal wissen wie es in Frankreich aussieht mit:

-Tages/Wochenkarten                 |kopfkrat
-der Preisklasse                          |kopfkrat
-Camping in der Tarnschlucht        |kopfkrat
-Allgemein Info´s                        |kopfkrat
-Fischbesatz (ausser Barben,klar)  |kopfkrat
-bevorzugte Fangmetoden


Im Vorraus Herzlichen Dank für eure Mühe !

|wavey:

MfG Benni


----------



## PRV6 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)*

War den noch niemand an der Tarn zum Angeln?


----------



## AdamLatte (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)*

nöö, leider keine infos |uhoh:


----------



## Sargo (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)*

Hy,

war vor Jahren mal in der Tarnschlucht. Wunderbar dort ! Die Tarn ist ja ein kleines Flüßchen also vermute ich mal Salmoniden dort,
sprich Äschen und Forellen, in tieferen, ruhigen 
Abschnitten evtl. ein paar Schwarzbarsche, aber bitte, wissen tu ich es nicht genau. Hoffe Deine Frage wird noch detaillierter beantwortet.

Grüße

Sargo :q


----------



## Dart (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)*

Bei engl. Suchbegriffen wie 'fishing river tarn' gibt es etliche Treffer bei Google.
http://www.french-river-tours.com/page_56_RiveraTarn.html


----------



## PRV6 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)*

Da gehts überall mehr um Catfish, aber danke!


----------



## Jose (6. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)*

hast 'ne PN


----------



## Jose (13. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)*



Jose schrieb:


> hast 'ne PN



...und ich keine antwort - weder über PN noch wir alle hier.
woran liegst?
war ich zu spät?
bist du ausm board?
reiseziel geändert?
Pc putt putt?
bin ich zu hastig?

... ich denk ja bloß...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)*

Er ist schon weg! Zur Tarn!:q


----------



## Awel (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Tarn (Frankreich)*

Hallo,

ich fahre dieses Jahr auch zur Tarn.

Für Informationen wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß
Awel


----------

